# anglicismo



## katzuhiko minohara corona

スペイン語-日本語の辞書を引いて、日本語を勉強しています。

anglicismo　が　「米国かぶれの」と書かれていますが、
たまに、辞書は、時代遅れの、意味不明、言いずらい、おかしい、
言葉がたまに記載されています。　ここで確認したいのです。

そこで、次のような言葉を日本語で何ていいますか？

英語の言葉を、そのまま、日本語の文法に合う様に、変形する事です。
実は、日本語には、anglicismos　が沢山あります。

たとえば、　
日本語に、「喧嘩をする」と言う言葉がせっかく存在するけれど、
カタカナで言うのが、カッコいいのか、言いやすいのか、
英語を変形して、
誰かと「トラブッた」と言っている日本人を耳にした事があります。
いわゆる、英語がそのまま、カタカナの日本語になる事です。

他には、
コラボする、リクエストする、みたいな言葉を
「*米国かぶれの*」言葉で正しいですか？

スペイン語ではanglicismos
日本語では？


----------



## Yoshiee

なかなか難しい質問ですね。

指摘されています"米国かぶれ"と「トラブッた」は、すこし違うかもしれません。

というのは、"米国かぶれ"というときは、おそらく「トラブッた」(trouble)と言ったような、簡単に意味が分かるような単語をカタカナを使って表現するのではなく、むしろ少し”聞き慣れないような言葉”、例えば、”exaggerate"などをカタカナにして、”君の言っていることを、イグザッジェレイトすると.....”などような少しキザに聞こえるような場合を言うのではないでしょうか。この”かぶれ”という言葉には、少し”いやみたらしいキザな”という意味が含まれています。

例に挙げています「トラブッた」は、むしろtroubleの意味は日本では一般的によく分かっていますし、ふつうに使われる言葉なので、"米国かぶれ"などとは言わないと思います。

また、”コラボする”や”リクエストする”も、現在では、もはや日本では何の問題もなくふつうに使われている言葉なので、、これらの単語を使っても"米国かぶれ"とは言いません。

また、、"米国かぶれ"そのものについては、これは今でも使いますし通用します。そのほか”イギリスかぶれ”、”フランスかぶれ”という風に使えます。


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

「キザ」て何ですか？　興味を持ちました。
初めて聞きました。　文脈からの意味合いがつかめなかったです。


次のような会話がありました。
仲間たちと、昆布をスペン語で何て言うのかを探しいた時、
英語でKelpて言うので、スペイン語に合う様に、スペイン語らしき聞こえるように、
工夫して、新しい言葉を作って、kelpa　て誰か言いました。
でも、ホントの言い方を知っている人が言いました。
「私たちを騙そうとするなよ、それは、kelpの*anglicismo*だよ！」
では、anglicismo　は日本語でどの様に言いますか？

かぶれの前に国の名前を加えられるのであれば、
次の使い方は合っていますか？
「いくら」はロシアかぶれの言葉だよ。


----------



## almostfreebird

一般的に”*かぶれ*”とは、何かに強く感化される、あるいは、影響を及ぼされることを言います。
Generally ”かぶれ” means to be influenced　heavily by something .

例えばあなたが漆の木にさわったとします。
For example, you touched a poison ivy, 

あなたの皮膚はアレルギー反応を起こして*かぶれる*かもしれません。
then your skin might be influenced by an allergy and get a rash.

今度は*フランスかぶれ*という言葉について説明してみます。
Now let's think about the phrase "フランスかぶれ".

例えばあなたの友達、ごく普通の平凡な女性が、約二週間のフランス旅行をして帰って来たとします。
For example, one of your girl friends(just an ordinary woman) just came back from a trip to France, about two weeks vacation.

ルイ・ヴィトンのカバンを肩にかけ、首にはグッチのネックレス, 近寄るとシャネルの香水がプンプンします。
A Louis Vuitton bag on her shoulder, a Gucci necklace around her neck, and even you can smell the intoxicating scent of Chanel perfume.

あなたは思うかもしれません
、”なんとまあ、こりゃ完璧な*フランスかぶれ*だ。”　と。
You may think "Wow, that's a perfect "フランスかぶれ(Francomania)". 

おまけに　しぐさまで　*きざっぽく*なっています。
In addition, her attitude and body language are showy, pompous, and pretentious.

でもあなたは口に出しては言いません。　なぜなら　”*フランスかぶれ*”　とか　”*きざっぽい*”　という言葉は
相手を揶揄する言葉であることを知っているからです。
But you dare not mention it, because you know that ”*フランスかぶれ*”　or ”*きざっぽい*” are slanderous words for her.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

有難うございます。　「かぶれ」と「キザ」の意味がわかりました。
語彙の数が増えました。

しかし、anglicismo　は日本語では？
意味は、英語から発音を真似て、日本語に合う様に工夫して作り出した、
ちゃんぽんの言葉の様な事です。

メキシコの国境では、頻繁にアメリカに行ったり来たりする人が、
英語の影響で、ちゃんぽんを話す時があります。
たまに、スペイン語の正しい単語を忘れて、英語を真似た言葉を作り上げる事です。
たとえば、
自動車を駐車する。　自動車をestacionarする。
をanglicismo化して　自動車をparkearする。　パーキングする。
環境汚染、contaminacionをpolucionと言って見たり。
明らかに、スペイン語と英語を融合した言葉の事です。

日本語にもあります。　*anglicismo*があります。


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

もしかしたら、
「日本語英語」と言う言葉が、スペイン語の「anglicismo」に該当するのではないでしょうか？
たとえば、
「エヌ・ジー」NG、不良品や使えない、みたいな意味を持つこの日本語。
たぶん、勘違いしている日本人が、アメリカ人に「それは、NGです」と言っても、
彼は、？？？みたいになります。　英語にはNGは、存在しないから。
この様に、英語を日本語らしくさせるのを、スペイン語では、anglicismoと言います。

anglicismoを日本語で何と言うかを探しています。
「日本語英語」はどうですか？


----------



## almostfreebird

いいですね～。

You could also say "ジャパングリッシュ" just like Spanglish.


----------



## Joyman

katzuhiko minohara corona said:


> 「日本語英語」はどうですか？


和製英語　would be better.


----------



## Seeda

almostfreebird said:


> あなたは思うかもしれません
> 、”なんとまあ、こりゃ完璧な*フランスかぶれ*だ。”　と。
> You may think "Wow, that's a perfect "フランスかぶれ(Francomania)".


Subsequently, can the word 日本かぶれ can be used for a victim of the "Japan Mania" ?


----------



## almostfreebird

Yes. "日本かぶれ" sounds very natural.

You could also say "ジャパホリック(japahórick)" just like alcoholic.


----------



## Seeda

ありがとうございます


----------

